# Lease Need in W. Ga for '05 season



## CharlesH (Nov 4, 2004)

I'll be through with college and moving back to the Cobb/Paulding area, i really would like to find a club in the surrounding area so that i can hunt after i get off work during the season.....I know it's slim pickens around this area...and help would be great.  Just a place to bow hunt would be marvelous.


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 7, 2004)

Guess this will be hard....temple inland might have land, if anyone wants to get together and make a club in this area let me know.


----------



## deerslayer1988 (Nov 8, 2004)

Temple inlands got land on Frances White Rd in Buchanan that didn't get leased this year don't know about next year or why it did't get leased this year, but i'm sure somebody on here was probally in the lease before and know's why it didn't get leased back out this year. I'm going to be looking for a place to hunt for 05 myself so I might be interested if the price is right and it's going to be run right


----------



## CharlesH (Nov 8, 2004)

*Sounds good*

I know of at least one other maybe more that would be interested to, they do have some land now between Tallapoosa and I-20 i believe it's 461 acres, but i'm not sure what it looks like.


----------



## tmooney (Nov 9, 2004)

CharlesH said:
			
		

> I know of at least one other maybe more that would be interested to, they do have some land now between Tallapoosa and I-20 i believe it's 461 acres, but i'm not sure what it looks like.


I'm game nothing too expensive. I'm spread thin like most here.
-T


----------



## deerslayer1988 (Nov 9, 2004)

if it's the land i think it is CH it's doc King's old home place use to be plenty of deer back in there my land my house is would be on that land if it wasn't for the interstate in between us. Just pm me if you come up with something that's for sure. I'll be on the look out myself


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 10, 2004)

Slayer,

You must live near the old Tire store off Hwy 100? I'm only 1.5 miles South of Doc Kings old place myself. I had several acres at the end of "Concord Farms", but sold it about 10-12 yrs ago.

If that place is up for lease I'd definately be interested in joining up with you guys. I have a 6 yr old that's ready to start hunting and Docs place would be right up our alley - close to home.


----------



## deerslayer1988 (Nov 10, 2004)

Lakota, Ya i'm not to far from the tire store i'm in what's left of the woods down Patterson road behind J&J shopette. Ya if that place come's up for lease i'll definetly be in just a hop from the house.


----------

